

Debugging the Problem Of Women In Tech - davj
http://www.forbes.com/sites/women2/2012/06/04/debugging-the-problem-of-women-in-tech

======
CesareBorgia
David & Christian are a great team, and there's nobody I'd like to see
attacking this problem more. I'm sure they will do amazing things for their
women students. I have taken a class with Christian before, and all I can say
is this: drop what you're doing and apply now.

